# What is the Difference Between a Hobby Artist, Amateur Artist, a Professional Artist?



## 2GiveMyHeart2 (Jan 2, 2012)

Oddly enough, I ask this because I question what I am personally now. I think I'm a hobby artist despite my college education, but I would think there could be at least several people who can agree on what makes these titles or do these exist. 

I pretty much gave up on selling my artwork after nasty comments and disappointments. I did make money, but not enough. So I said I'm never selling my art again.


----------



## Nomen Nescio (Feb 13, 2012)

*Hobby Artist* - Does it for fun
*Amateur Artist* - Does it to get better
*Professional Artists *- Does it to get paid


----------



## SorkBoard (Dec 31, 2012)

So if your at the point where you want to get better but have no talent.......worth pursuing? 

Basically I'm asking if I should use college to try all the things I've wanted to do or should focus on trying to become an engineer or physical therapist/dentist/whatever?

Because what I've seemed to learn from artists, is to drop everything and focus on getting better if you ever want to be professional. 

What type do I seem like, also.


----------

